# iTunes Question



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

So I finally went for the 160gb iPod and I'm in the putzy phaze right now. I'm used to Windows Media Player, which had it's annoying quirks, but it never demanded that I buy stuff, that was nice.

I imported all my music to iTunes and immediately noticed that only my Beatles and Aerosmith collections had the album art. When I tried to update the album art, it demands that I get an iTunes account. Not happening. I don't have a credit card, and if I did, it wouldn't be in Apple's database. Does anyone know if I can use files I have on my hard drive like you can with WMP?

I'm also frustrated with the organization system of the program, but I'd first like to tackle the album art problem. Anyone else have a similar situation?

Thanks.:dumbcrazy:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I've gotten a few thing figured out. First, I can import the images by dragging and dropping, just like with MWP, however, this becomes a bit laborious with 1500 albums. I havent the slightest what an applescript is, but if it can help me, I'm more than interested. My goal is to circumvent apples desire for credit card numbers. I don't have one, and I'm not going to borrow one just so iTunes will automatically find the art. 

Any way (Rubs eyes and strains to focus) if there is a plugin or something that would help me automatically find the right images and put them with the album, Id really like any info i could get.

Thanks, I'm having a pretty hard time adjusting.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

900gb!? Wow. I have some wierd off the wall type stuff that never had an album cover, too. Would it just skip those or keep flashing warnings that you listen to non-iTunes-supported music. BUY NOW!

Well those links would be helpful, but I forgot to mention that I have a PC with Vista, so I checked the links for PC scripts and was utterly confused. I have no idea how those are installed or function. I'm sort of a computer idiot, so if you could clarify how these are supposed to work, I'd be much obliged. I presume you have a Mac, though.


----------

